
San Francisco California Residential Rent and Rental Statistics - mcguire
http://www.deptofnumbers.com/rent/california/san-francisco/
======
kat
Quick math. If a person is paying 1654 /month in rent, and 12 months in a
year, and you're paying 30% in taxes. 1654 * 12 * 1.3 = 25802

25k of your gross salary is going to your rent!

